# REHOME: Arkansas



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 29, 2007)

Lost thread originally posted by Doodle:

Snick (Snicky)still needs a home. 

Here's her picture:












She's two years old, spayed and weighs about 6-7 pounds. She's chocolate colored, but is so dark, she looks black. She is litter box trained. 

If you know of anyone who'd like to giveher a good home, we can try to arrange transport if needed.


----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

Snick has a date tonight with some prospective new parents, so wish us luck! They would be first-time rabbit owners, though, so I'm not so sure it's going to be a good fit since Snick is a bit of a handful. They live close by, so maybe they could visit several times first and/or give it a trial run and see how it goes, and I would be close by to help. 

Send good vibes for Snicky. Pleeeease.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, Kim, I hope it goes well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

How did it go, Kim?


----------



## doodle (Jul 13, 2007)

Snick was very well behaved and sweet for her visit, but the couple just emailed me and said they have decided to hold off on getting a rabbit because they didn't realize the responsbility that it is.  Hope I didn't turn them off by what I said...it wasn't anything negative, just basic care. I think they thought it would be very low-maintenance like having a cat, (which is what I used to think before I actually got rabbits, lol). 

I was worried about being able to find Snick a home because of her cage aggression, so I moved her out of the large dog crate I had her in and put her in a pen, hoping that would help. It's _definitely_ working. Eliminating the cage eliminated the aggression...why didn't I think of that earlier? She seems happier now.  She's a sweet girl, and so cute and funny. Still won't eat her veggies though.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, I'm glad the people understand and realize what's involved NOW instead of later.No adoption isbetter than a surrender later on.

I'm sure Snicky will find a good home. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## marie_martin (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that it was not a match. I posted your info on another rabbit board, hope you dont mind. I have someone who might be interested. I will get the info and get back to you about it. I hope you find a loving home for her soon.



Marie


----------



## doodle (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Marie! I appreciate that.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2007)

What ever happened to Snick?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2007)

Doodle is still fostering her. She's got an ad on Petfinder:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8773066


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to far and Rob would kill me.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2007)

I love those little feet!


----------

